# Slow Dumping Bucket Info From JD



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Slow Dumping Loader Info


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I haven't run into this issue with my 430 FEL but great info. to have and be aware of. Good post!


----------

